# D&C with 59151 for ectopic pregnancy



## Emmy1260 (Apr 7, 2015)

Patient was seen for removal of ectopic pregnancy. Physician performed a laproscopic salpingectomy (59151) with D&C. D & C was performed first. Ectopic pregnancy was without intrauterine pregnancy (633.10) There were no hemorrhage or retained products noted.

We are in debate as to which D&C code to use - 59160 or 58120.

Any thoughts? Does anyone have any advise from AAPC, AMA, ACOG, etc. on how to code this situation?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## struk (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 
I think I would use only 59151 since this code includes laparoscopic treatment of ectopic pregnancy 
58120 is none OB so in this case it would not work since your patient is OB patient
so to evacuate the sac by D&C you should go to the OB section 59812

I hope that's helpful


----------

